# HELP GREEN HAIR ALGAE i think?



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

DIY co2 running alongside a dual T5HO light is probably going to encurage algae growth unless you have quite a few DIY mixtures running. Best bet for now is to take out a bulb or get pressurized. You can remove it all you want but it will continue to come back.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, it's associated with the light. I have it all over my plants due to the same lighting. Too much light and not enough co2. Try adding excel and only using one light for now.


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

Don't know general state of your tank, but for longer term defense, have also read in many threads that planting lots and lots of plants outcompetes the algae for nutrients and carbon.

and there are always the algae eating critters (shrimp, snails, otos)...a lot of people fall back on those, but I am not sure which would be most hungry for that type of algae...


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

i picked up some excel today, i will start running that through the tank and see if it helps. i also picked up a few more shrimp to see if they might help out. sounds like it might be time for some pressurized co2. i do have an old co2 regulator laying around, just need the rest of the parts. can someone break down what ill need piece by piece. id like to try and set something up for under a hundred bucks. thanks for all the advise.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Regulator, Needle Valve, Bubble Counter, Solenoid (optional), CO2 Tank, and a reactor or some other way to break up the CO2 (Canister filter should be fine). Also CO2 resistant airline tubing. Am I missing anything?


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

when i had an outbreak i cut my photo period by a few hours, added excel, and an 2nd DIY. But i also did more frequent (and smaller) water changes and cut my ferts.


----------



## flagator (Feb 3, 2009)

*Shrimp*

Is there a particular type of shrimp that might be more inclined to attack the gha? I have cut back on the light and it appears to help.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

flagator said:


> Is there a particular type of shrimp that might be more inclined to attack the gha? I have cut back on the light and it appears to help.


Amanos.


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

things are looking a little better, turning the lights off a few hours early and adding excel. the amano shrimps seem to be helping a little. i see them in the gha areas. my cherry red shrimp have gotten a lot more red since i put them in yesterday. im assuming thats good. should i continue using my liquid ferts, im assuming so..... thanks for all the tips... ill keep you guys posted on my gha


----------



## flagator (Feb 3, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> Amanos.


Thanks UG


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

cwinson85 said:


> things are looking a little better, turning the lights off a few hours early and adding excel. the amano shrimps seem to be helping a little. i see them in the gha areas. my cherry red shrimp have gotten a lot more red since i put them in yesterday. im assuming thats good. should i continue using my liquid ferts, im assuming so..... thanks for all the tips... ill keep you guys posted on my gha


I am glad your algae is dying back! Yes, you should continue dosing with the fertilizer.


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

well it seemed to cut back a tad yesterday but still quite a bit!? any other ideas on things i can do?? ill get some pix up...


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

well thats not working. heres the links. check it out and see what you guys think...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3605397188/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3604580897/in/photostream/


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

there we go... ill get the others up...


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep up with the excel, turn off the filters and spot treat. Wait at least 1/2 before turning them back on. Check out this link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html It is for BBA, but applies to almost all other algae types. You can also use H202. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/80298-h202-hydrogen-peroxide-treatment-tips.html


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

You could also try a couple of Siamese Algae Eaters. They are the only type of algae eater (besides shrimp) that is known to eat hair algae. I just put 4 in my tank for BBA and they've almost cleared it in less than a week. Love these guys!

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

That's a good site about them.


----------

